# Been accepted for egg share but..



## Clare the minx (Mar 22, 2005)

Had antra follicle scan and fsh and LH blood test on monday and was told whilst being scanned that i may have pcos as she thought I had 12 follicles in one ovary and 8 in the other but that my ovaries weren't mishapen and were normal size and shape.I phoned up yesturday to see if I could be accepted for egg share and was told yes and that I had 18 FOLLICLES in one ovary and 16 FOLLICLES in the other ovary!But both ovaries were normal size and shape and my FSH was 5.6 and LH was 7.8.My question is I thought anything over 12 follicles was classed as pcos am I right?
I did get tested for PCOS in jan this year as was told that NO i didn't have it so now I am confused and also how will this affect the egg share/ivf?Also if I'm producing that many follicles if they mature properly once taken out of me and treatment done what will they do with any eggs that may be left over from treatment?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Clare,

  Sorry i cannot help on the PCOS as i am not really clued up on it. However there are ladies who can still share with PCOS.

Regarding your eggs, Once collected will be shared and your half will be fertilised if you have extra after your 1st transfer they may freeze them for future tries.

There is a eggshare chitchat thread which you are more then welcome to come and chat to us, There are 9-10 of us all going through eggshare at the time time.
 Nicole.x


----------

